# Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride Mar 1st 2020



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2020)

It's March...and you know what that means! Time to tune up your Monarks and ride them around beautiful Long Beach with the Cyclone Coasters!  I can't wait to see Flocyles, 4/5 Bars, Wingbars & Super Cruisers fill the streets once again!  See you there!

Meet up at Portfolio Coffee Shop at 2300 E 4th St, Long Beach, CA 90814. 9:30 meet & greet, roll out @10:45 SHARP!

@cyclonecoaster.com




























@Balloonatic You better not miss this one! Let's see that Wingbar!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2020)

Can’t wait!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2020)

*I might have a Monark that I can ride

 



Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 4, 2020)

Wait, what?? It's March already?? I thought it was still February?

OK, March 1st.. gotta put a post-it on my computer screen so I don't miss this one.

I would like to try and bring my Wingbar show, but ride my flocycle... is there somewhere safe to stash the Wingbar then come back and get it after the ride?

@TR6SC maybe you can make it down from up north and bring one of your liquid mercury SKs to ride?? You can of course stay here. 

@fordmike65


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 13, 2020)

*The **Monark March** themed **CYCLONE COASTER** Vintage bicycle ride is "Sneaking" up on us -- **SUNDAY** March** 1st** 2020 -- .. There is still time to dial that Monark in ... or bring out your latest find or you favorite rider & join in the fun @ the **CYCLONE COASTER **Sunday Vintage Bicycle rides in Long Beach CA ..*
_*
www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details
*_
*Ridden** not Hidden -- **Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 14, 2020)

*WHAT ....!!!!!!    No Monark to ride for the Monark May ride .... well here it is ... This would be a great bicycle to ride @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride on SUNDAY May 1st 2020 - This month's themed the MONARK MAY ride - a reasonably priced COMPLETE PREWAR MONARK ... hit me up for LOCAL SALE in SoCal ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *WHAT ....!!!!!!    No Monark to ride for the Monark May ride .... well here it is ... This would be a great bicycle to ride @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride on SUNDAY May 1st 2020 - This month's themed the MONARK MAY ride - a reasonably priced COMPLETE PREWAR MONARK ... hit me up for LOCAL SALE in SoCal ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*
> 
> View attachment 1139992
> View attachment 1139993



Ahem....Monark *MARCH  *


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 15, 2020)

Some great bikes!! Looks like a blast.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahem....Monark *MARCH *




*Well Mike I can't edit it now ... BUT it was Monark May in the past ... that's what caught me off guard when you asked me to announce it at the last CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride ... 

I was going through pics to update the website & sure enough .. May wasn't when we did it in the past .. well Sunday MARCH 1st is ON for 2020 ... 

& on a side note ... the 40-41 Monark is also SALE PENDING 

Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Well Mike I can't edit it now ... BUT it was Monark May in the past ... that's what caught me off guard when you asked me to announce it at the last CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride ...
> 
> I was going through pics to update the website & sure enough .. May wasn't when we did it in the past .. well Sunday MARCH 1st is ON for 2020 ...
> 
> ...



I think the first was May along with the CC Swap. I thought Monark March had a nice ring to it, so we changed it up a couple years ago. See you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump this up and get your Monarks ready!!! See you mañana!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> get your Monarks ready!!!



I bought a frame last Sunday.
My new Rocket!
See you there!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm a Long Way from Long Beach but I did ride my Monark built Western Flyer in honor of Monark March


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2020)

Despite the threat of bad weather , we had a great turnout and an awesome day for a bike ride! So many new Monarks showed up too! Thanks to all who made it a success. See you next year...















































Got a stinkin' flat on the way back


----------



## Dope54 (Mar 1, 2020)

Good ride with good people!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

I had a great time!
I'm bummed I didn't get to talk/meet you. @Dope54 
I'm stoked you brought out some awesome bikes to enjoy and be enjoyed.
I parked my bike so Mike @fordmike65 could easily not include it in the line up.

























See you next month, April 5


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2020)

Now that’s a tight fit



























Another March Monark ride for the books.
The weather cooperated perfectly.
It started raining right after I put my bike away and walked in the door.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

I always love your pics/perspective Marty @cyclingday Nicely done.
I wanted to include and point out @kevin x 's bike too.





This shot is for Jim from MI @Jimmy V 
It was a pretty bad winter day here.
The sand was blowing.


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2020)

Started out a nice day but got separated from the group, tried the regular route and never caught up, went thru a sand storm, kept crossing different riders going different ways along the ride, oh well nice ride.


----------

